# Who likes coffee???



## Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

Buka said:


> Like the other fellas, I hear you just fine, sister.
> 
> On-line is actually easier for me because I'm from Boston, we don't speak the King's English, much preferring a Wicked Pissa form of the language. Sometimes if we have guests from out of town they'll wonder why I'm running around the house frustrated because I can't find my khakis. Until my wife informs them "he's looking for his car keys."


 I just don't understand why you guys have so many damned dunkin donuts.  I asked for directions downtown once, and the guy said, "Okay.  You go down to the corner and take a left.  Keep going until you get to the dunkin donuts.  Go past the dunkin donuts, take a right and go a couple blocks down to the dunkin donuts that's across the street from the cemetary.  Another right turn, then pass two dunkin donuts and it'll be on your left."

Honestly, i was in Boston about 10 years ago for work.  Spent 4 months living about 2 blocks from Faneuill Hall.  What a wonderful city.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2015)

Steve said:


> I just don't understand why you guys have so many damned dunkin donuts.  I asked for directions downtown once, and the guy said, "Okay.  You go down to the corner and take a left.  Keep going until you get to the dunkin donuts.  Go past the dunkin donuts, take a right and go a couple blocks down to the dunkin donuts that's across the street from the cemetary.  Another right turn, then pass two dunkin donuts and it'll be on your left."
> 
> Honestly, i was in Boston about 10 years ago for work.  Spent 4 months living about 2 blocks from Faneuill Hall.  What a wonderful city.


But the question is, did you ever go to dunkin donuts?


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

seasoned said:


> But the question is, did you ever go to dunkin donuts?


Ha!  I did, actually.  I typically drink coffee black.  That's important to the story.  So, I was working at the federal building, and the 5 or 6 block walk from the hotel included passing like three dunkin donuts, all of which had a line out the door.  I thought, what the heck?  So, I stood in line, got to the front and tried to pay attention so I wouldn't look like a tourist. 

I said confidently, "I'll have a large coffee."  Guy responds, "Regular?"  I thought he meant regular or decaf, so I said, "Yeah."  He takes a giant, styrofoam cup and shovels about 4 tablespoons of sugar into it from a bit bowl in front of him, then squirts about half a cup of cream over the sugar and pours coffee over that.  I was like  and then like .  But then I tried it and was like .


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2015)

Steve said:


> Ha!  I did, actually.  I typically drink coffee black.  That's important to the story.  So, I was working at the federal building, and the 5 or 6 block walk from the hotel included passing like three dunkin donuts, all of which had a line out the door.  I thought, what the heck?  So, I stood in line, got to the front and tried to pay attention so I wouldn't look like a tourist.
> 
> I said confidently, "I'll have a large coffee."  Guy responds, "Regular?"  I thought he meant regular or decaf, so I said, "Yeah."  He takes a giant, styrofoam cup and shovels about 4 tablespoons of sugar into it from a bit bowl in front of him, then squirts about half a cup of cream over the sugar and pours coffee over that.  I was like  and then like .  But then I tried it and was like .


Instead of a donut and coffee you had a donut in coffee.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2015)

Jenna, sorry for derailing your thread.


----------



## Buka (Jun 12, 2015)

Steve said:


> I just don't understand why you guys have so many damned dunkin donuts.  I asked for directions downtown once, and the guy said, "Okay.  You go down to the corner and take a left.  Keep going until you get to the dunkin donuts.  Go past the dunkin donuts, take a right and go a couple blocks down to the dunkin donuts that's across the street from the cemetary.  Another right turn, then pass two dunkin donuts and it'll be on your left."
> 
> Honestly, i was in Boston about 10 years ago for work.  Spent 4 months living about 2 blocks from Faneuill Hall.  What a wonderful city.



Dunkin started up here in MA in 1950 or so. And there's still twice as many as Starbucks, probably always will be. I can't drink their coffee anymore, much prefering my own in a travel mug. (I'm spoiled, I buy good coffee)

But every weekend I'll go to Starbucks and get a large (or whatever the hell they call large) Americano.(no relation to the paintbrush)  Which is a coffee with three shots of expresso. Most delicious coffee I've ever had. It is exceptional rocket fuel. I don't really care for the yuppified atmosphere of Starbucks, and the wait, which is long around here. But that expresso Americano - oh man, my favorite coffee drink of the last fifty years.

Do you like Starbucks coffee, Steve?

Yeah, Jenna, sorry for the derail.


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

Instead of further derailing a thread in another area, I thought I'd just ask the simple question, "Who likes coffee?"  I love it.  I drink too much of it.  I have about 14 different coffee or espresso makers at home, about half of which I use regularly. 

Who likes coffee?  What kinds of coffee do you like?  What machines do you own and what are your favorites?

For me, the one obvious type of machine I don't have is a Kuerig.  I had one for a while, and ended up donating it to my office break room.  It's okay, but not great. 

I have a very good grinder, so that I can support all of the various kinds of machines I use.  On my counter are the four machines I use the most.  A bunn drip machine that I use on weekend mornings when I want more than one cup.  I have a nespresso, capsule machine that makes a killer americano.  The capsules are spendy, so I don't use it very often.  My baby is a La Pavoni lever espresso machine that I use a few times per week when I want a really good cappucinno.  I also use what's called a vacuum press (or sometimes called a vacuum siphon) machine.  Those are my four "go to" machines.  I also have several bialetti style, stove top espresso machines, a percolator, a french press, a few oddball, coffee brewing gadgets  and several antiques that mostly just look pretty. 

As for what I like to drink when I'm out, I'm really not overly picky, although I appreciate a good cup.  Buka mentioned an americano from Starbucks.  If I'm at Starbucks, that's what I'll drink, unless they have a clover machine.  Not all Starbucks have one, but Buka, if they do, it's worth it.  Very good cup of coffee.  Strong but not bitter or burnt tasting, opposite of how I find their drip coffee usually.


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

Buka said:


> Dunkin started up here in MA in 1950 or so. And there's still twice as many as Starbucks, probably always will be. I can't drink their coffee anymore, much prefering my own in a travel mug. (I'm spoiled, I buy good coffee)
> 
> But every weekend I'll go to Starbucks and get a large (or whatever the hell they call large) Americano.(no relation to the paintbrush)  Which is a coffee with three shots of expresso. Most delicious coffee I've ever had. It is exceptional rocket fuel. I don't really care for the yuppified atmosphere of Starbucks, and the wait, which is long around here. But that expresso Americano - oh man, my favorite coffee drink of the last fifty years.
> 
> ...


 Thought I'd create a thread in the locker room for this dicussion.  I'm also sorry for derailing things, Jenna. 

Who likes coffee MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## elder999 (Jun 12, 2015)

Couldn't live without my elixir of 1,3,7, trimethyxanthine....actually, I probably _could_ live without it, but I'm not about to...

Really like Sumatran coffee-black, and after that Rwandan or Congolese...though Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee is pretty fine.....when I'm in Jamaica on vacation, anyway-it tastes good, but may as well be decaf....

I've got a Cuisinart coffee maker with a built in grinder-I've had it for about 15 years, so it's a really fine machine, actually....

Keurig at work.....eh.....kinda hard to get properly clean, but it makes okay coffee, and we don't waste it....


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not much to tell machine wise. I had a basic perculator a few yeasr ago. Anyway I tend to favour dark roasted beans. Some of the cheaper (branded specialist) brands upto Kenco with is my favorite maker with freeze dried and the proper stuff. Have tried other makes like Millicano, but somehow always lack a bit of oomph for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2015)

Like Coffee, use to be into it a whole lot more. Whole bean ONLY, Grind my own, French press kind of guy. Favorite use to be, and likely still is, tanzania peaberry (Grown and harvested on the slopes of Mount Kilimanjaro near the Kenyan border).  But I must admit I use to enjoy a good cup of Hawaiian Kona too

But these days I am MUCH more a tea person....so I will exit the thread stage left to avoid derailing


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

Lol.  Well okay then


----------



## Buka (Jun 12, 2015)

Coffee - oh, man, don't know where to start. I have a long, strange history with coffee.

My dad was born in 1888 in a dirt poor, failed farming community in rural northern Italy. They nearly starved, ate squirrel, rat, lizard, anything to make a stew with some form of meat. Things like coffee and chocolate were unknown to him, they were things the aristocrats in fine carriages had. He had heard about them, but never actually saw either, until he was in his twenties.

When I was growing up in Boston in the fifties, there was always a box of chocolate bars in the fridge, which he always gave to me and my friends. To my dad, this was symbolic that he "had made it in life". He owned his own house, had a job, a family and chocolate to give away to children. Same thing with coffee.

There is an Italian dish commonly called Expresso Zabaglione. From his village it was known as Rosamatta (sp). It was something they never actually saw, just heard about. Break two eggs into a bowl, pour in two cups of steaming hot, black coffee, add sugar and milk, beat with an egg beater. It foams up.
He would make it for me for breakfast before I went off to school. I'd pour in my favorite cereal, usually something very healthy like sugar frosted flakes or Trix, chow it down and off I'd go. My dad had a third grade education, had to quit, then work in a factory instead, twelve hour days, two cents a day for pay. He didn't have any knowledge of nutrition. As I said, as a kid, he didn't see much food. So, to him, giving me a coffee whatever, was like being a millionaire, he had made it in life.

I went off to school every single day with coffee and sugar screaming through my system. Seven years old, wired out of my fricken mind. But it was natural to me. I didn't fidget in school, but when we moved, I moved quickly. The teachers always said, "That Buka should does have a lot of energy."

That was my initial exposure to coffee. I stopped drinking it when I was thirty, didn't have any again until my fifties. I was the only cop I knew who didn't drink coffee, I drank tea. But for the last twelve years, I've been making up for the lost time. I love coffee, absolutely adore it. Good coffee. I won't drink crap coffee or coffee that's been sitting for an hour. Has to be fresh.

I'll be back to this thread - but right now I'm Pavlovian and drooling. I'm going to go grind some beans and make myself a hot cup of Kona Peaberry. Oh, yum.


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Not much to tell machine wise. I had a basic perculator a few yeasr ago. Anyway I tend to favour dark roasted beans. Some of the cheaper (branded specialist) brands upto Kenco with is my favorite maker with freeze dried and the proper stuff. Have tried other makes like Millicano, but somehow always lack a bit of oomph for me.


 You can actually make a damn fine cup of coffee in a percolator.  Just takes a while.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 12, 2015)

I love a good coffee, but I also enjoy a good instant. 

I'll average about eight a day. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Jun 12, 2015)

Tim Hortons every day. 

Tim Hortons


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 12, 2015)

I've always thought coffee smelled wonderful. 

Shame about the way it tastes. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 12, 2015)

At work I drink 5 to 8 extra large coffees a day from Dunkin donut or royal farms.  I'm pretty sure that's way too much during an 8 hour day.  At home on my days off I never drink it at all.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 12, 2015)

At home all I drink is iced tea about a gal or more a day.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 12, 2015)

I like coffee, but my taste is fairly low brow.  I don't mind the ground stuff that comes from the grocery store, though sure I can tell the difference when someone is serving me brew made from quality freshly roasted beans.  I like French roast.

When I buy the grocery store stuff, I like Folgers Black Silk or Chock Full of Nuts Original or Starbucks Pike Place.  Yup, I'm easy to please.

I use a regular drip brewer and also a Keurig.  I have a French press as well, but don't use it frequently.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2015)

Starbucks...BAH!!!!

They moved into a city near me and killed my favorite coffee shop, ever since I have held a grudge. That and they look really out of place at the great wall of China... and yes there is one there too. Went to one in Beijing hoping it might be better than the ones in the US...it wasn't.

But I do on occasion walk to one near my office and get a Latte or a soy latte, but that is all I get from Starbucks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> At work I drink 5 to 8 extra large coffees a day from Dunkin donut or royal farms.  I'm pretty sure that's way too much during an 8 hour day.  At home on my days off I never drink it at all.



When I use to work 3rd shift hospital security I think I drank about 12 cups a night. I was not drinking them to stay awake, heck I could go to sleep as soon as I got home after having another cup with breakfast. I was drinking them because every single nurse's station I went to they gave me a cup of coffee. However those 12 cups did eventually get to me in the form of heart palpitations.... so I cut back to 3. And now I amazed if I have 3 cups a month.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I prefer apple or orange juice in the morning  but coffee is good too. Not as important as breakfast but nice


----------



## donald1 (Jun 12, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> At work I drink 5 to 8 extra large coffees a day from Dunkin donut or royal farms.  I'm pretty sure that's way too much during an 8 hour day.  At home on my days off I never drink it at all.



Thats a lot of coffee!


----------



## donald1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Steve said:


> Ha!  I did, actually.  I typically drink coffee black.



Im guessing you dont like putting excessive amounts of sugar in your coffee then?


----------



## Buka (Jun 12, 2015)

I visited some friends in Hawaii in March. Despite the wettest winter in forty years, it was a pretty good time. I stayed with my buddy, Joey. He's a landscaper. Twenty five years ago he planted some coffee trees on a property he takes care of. He lives on that propety now. Here's the coffee trees. And the dryingthingamajingy. 

My buddy would pick the beans, dry them, then roast them in his oven for twenty minutes while we sat around and smoked cigars and boiled water. Then we'd grind them and pour boiling water through them.The coffee was great. But no greater than any other really, really good coffee. But the smell - the actual aroma, oh lord. Like nothing I've ever smelled. Killer. One of the most enjoyable cups of Joe I"ve ever had. I nearly passed out. Thank the good lord I was still hungover.  (hey, I was on vacation!)


----------



## seasoned (Jun 13, 2015)

I love coffee, great way to kick off the day. A few years back I dropped the cream and sugar and went organic.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 13, 2015)

seasoned said:


> I love coffee, great way to kick off the day. A few years back I dropped the cream and sugar and went organic.



Cream and sugar are both organic materials...


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 13, 2015)

donald1 said:


> Thats a lot of coffee!


Yeah I agree.  But it's all black so no sugar or cream.  I've probably gain 50 pounds if I drank all that coffee with sugar and cream


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 13, 2015)

The best cup of coffee I've ever had was in houduras.  We were in the Pacific side up in the mountain the coffee was so good


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 13, 2015)

Steve said:


> You can actually make a damn fine cup of coffee in a percolator.  Just takes a while.



Yeah. Don't about about the machines that you have, but when when I walk past a Starbucks, Costa or Cafe Nero over here, I just have to have a shot of expresso as it is just cats pee otherwise.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 13, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Cream and sugar are both organic materials...


Let me rephrase. 
I dropped the cream and sugar and switched to a Certified organic coffee.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2015)

The coffee must flow!!!

Love coffee black around 5 cents a cup.  Warm, cold, I really don't care!


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes! Yet to be as.... talented, of a coffee drinker as many of you here.  Like Dancingalone, easy to please.  I typically drink really average stuff. Maxwell House and Master Chef usually.They kind of suck.  I use to drink Folgers, but the Maxwell House is less expensive and I need that lately. Cream and 2 1/2 tea spoons of sugar for the first cup. Then just cream. Every day begins with coffee and anything that dips. Cookies, dougnuts, poptarts, graham crackers, etc. Really, it's the only reason to get up in the morning. 
I've been drinking a lot of hot chocolate capuccinos from gas stations lately. Those make the day too.

I think my pot is like the 5th Mr.Coffee I've had. This particular version is the most nonsensically designed out of any of them. A lot of wasted energy in emptying the grounds and putting more in. It feels like...doing dishes. You know how you have really control your force but still get a good clean but try not splash the water too much? It's like that. Very fine and micro, but it requires quick and tiny application of force, but there's no leverage to push or pull with. Consigned to the hell of a slightly irritating coffee maker I am.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 13, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Yes! Yet to be as.... talented, of a coffee drinker as many of you here.  Like Dancingalone, easy to please.  I typically drink really average stuff. Maxwell House and Master Chef usually.They kind of suck.  I use to drink Folgers, but the Maxwell House is less expensive and I need that lately. Cream and 2 1/2 tea spoons of sugar for the first cup. Then just cream. Every day begins with coffee and anything that dips. Cookies, dougnuts, poptarts, graham crackers, etc. Really, it's the only reason to get up in the morning.
> I've been drinking a lot of hot chocolate capuccinos from gas stations lately. Those make the day too.
> 
> I think my pot is like the 5th Mr.Coffee I've had. This particular version is the most nonsensically designed out of any of them. A lot of wasted energy in emptying the grounds and putting more in. It feels like...doing dishes. You know how you have really control your force but still get a good clean but try not splash the water too much? It's like that. Very fine and micro, but it requires quick and tiny application of force, but there's no leverage to push or pull with. Consigned to the hell of a slightly irritating coffee maker I am.



You want something to wake you up, try Rocket Fuel nice and black. Works a treat. Not sure what it does for caffeine addicts though 

Rocket Fuel Energy Instant Coffee 100g Pack of 6 Amazon.co.uk Grocery


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 13, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> You want something to wake you up, try Rocket Fuel nice and black. Works a treat. Not sure what it does for caffeine addicts though
> 
> Rocket Fuel Energy Instant Coffee 100g Pack of 6 Amazon.co.uk Grocery



Outside of the morning and sometimes late college nights, I don't drink it for the caffeine. Mostly, I like the flavor and texture and warmth and how it goes down and all that. If I could find decaf that didn't suck, I would drink it. xD
I don't...think am addicted to caffeine? Probably not? I drink like 3 or 4 cups a day on average. Apparently it's incredibly easy to become addicted to though. And not like other substances, your body doesn't know what the problem is if your going through withdrawal, so you don't get cravings. You just get symptoms.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 13, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Outside of the morning and sometimes late college nights, I don't drink it for the caffeine. Mostly, I like the flavor and texture and warmth and how it goes down and all that. If I could find decaf that didn't suck, I would drink it. xD
> I don't...think am addicted to caffeine? Probably not? I drink like 3 or 4 cups a day on average. Apparently it's incredibly easy to become addicted to though. And not like other substances, your body doesn't know what the problem is if your going through withdrawal, so you don't get cravings. You just get symptoms.


 
I drink way too much myself. Probably anywhere between 12 - 16 mugs a day. If there was a intrevenus kit avaliable, I'd probably have one


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 13, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I drink way too much myself. Probably anywhere between 12 - 16 mugs a day. If there was a intrevenus kit avaliable, I'd probably have one



Googled intrevenus kit.

I just picture you with like, a tank on your back with 2 giant twisty straws.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Googled intrevenus kit.
> 
> I just picture you with like, a tank on your back with 2 giant twisty straws.



Yeah that would work. I could do with that now waiting for the bus lol


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a photo somewhere of me after a loooonggggg shift in the ER. There's a Mt Dew bottle hanging from the pole, with the IV tubing going to my arm...


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2015)

Steve said:


> I have a very good grinder, so that I can support all of the various kinds of machines I use.  On my counter are the four machines I use the most.  A bunn drip machine that I use on weekend mornings when I want more than one cup.  I have a nespresso, capsule machine that makes a killer americano.  The capsules are spendy, so I don't use it very often.  My baby is a La Pavoni lever espresso machine that I use a few times per week when I want a really good cappucinno.  I also use what's called a vacuum press (or sometimes called a vacuum siphon) machine.  Those are my four "go to" machines.  I also have several bialetti style, stove top espresso machines, a percolator, a french press, a few oddball, coffee brewing gadgets  and several antiques that mostly just look pretty.



To Steve and anyone else who might offer some assistance -

I use a single cup drip. (pour the water over the coffee) It's all I've ever really used. So I know nothing of coffee pots, machines etc.  How much of a difference is there with the various machines? There's gotta' be some difference, right? I can't see how everything could taste exactly the same.

Do you guys notice a difference with the same bag of coffee if you make it in different things?


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2015)

This is what we need right here. Then, if you're a dunker, you can do a whole cake.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2015)

Buka said:


> To Steve and anyone else who might offer some assistance -
> 
> I use a single cup drip. (pour the water over the coffee) It's all I've ever really used. So I know nothing of coffee pots, machines etc.  How much of a difference is there with the various machines? There's gotta' be some difference, right? I can't see how everything could taste exactly the same.
> 
> Do you guys notice a difference with the same bag of coffee if you make it in different things?



It would depend on individual taste. I have a single drip, a Keurig, and a french press and I do not notice much difference between the Mr Coffee and the Keurig, but the French Press, is (IMO) by far, a better cup of coffee. The only draw back I can see, for me, and a french press, is you need to transfer the coffee to a thermos to keep it warm and prevent it from getting incredibly strong.

But then I use to drink the coffee of a friend of mines so I am not sure why I care if it gets to strong. He was an ex-marine and Vietnam vet and his idea of a god cup of coffee was to make a full pot, 12 cups in a Mr Coffee, and then let it boil down to around 4 to 6 cups before you drink it...... now that was some strong coffee

But before you listen to what I say, you should know...I had no coffee this morning... I had Pu Erh tea


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 14, 2015)

Buka said:


> This is what we need right here. Then, if you're a dunker, you can do a whole cake.




Hope the guy is ain't a midget, that cup looks delightful.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 14, 2015)

Buka said:


> I visited some friends in Hawaii in March. Despite the wettest winter in forty years, it was a pretty good time. I stayed with my buddy, Joey. He's a landscaper. Twenty five years ago he planted some coffee trees on a property he takes care of. He lives on that propety now. Here's the coffee trees. And the dryingthingamajingy.
> 
> My buddy would pick the beans, dry them, then roast them in his oven for twenty minutes while we sat around and smoked cigars and boiled water. Then we'd grind them and pour boiling water through them.The coffee was great. But no greater than any other really, really good coffee. But the smell - the actual aroma, oh lord. Like nothing I've ever smelled. Killer. One of the most enjoyable cups of Joe I"ve ever had. I nearly passed out. Thank the good lord I was still hungover.  (hey, I was on vacation!)




I'm wayyyyy too lazy to make my own coffee with a machine let alone grow the beans. I do enjoy friends and family who are amateur barista and make a great coffee.

We struggled in MA when we lived there trying to find coffee that we were used to, we found the Starbucks\DD\Green Mountain coffee too weak and watery. 

Once we stumbled into the Italian district, we were in latte heaven.

After about a year I got used to the Green Mountain coffee, it was the only one at work, but enjoyed it none the less.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just noticed this thread.  My wife likes Folgers Classic.  I don't mind it but like it a little stronger than her usually.  My personal favorite is Vietnamese coffee made in a holder like they use in Vietnam, or similar.  It's just hard to get the "real" coffee.  

Most Vietnamese in the USA prefer the NOLA coffee such as Cafe DeMonde yellow can.  The local oriental store sometimes runs across a good Vietnamese coffee called Cafe Demonte, in a yellow can like the Cafe DeMonde, and I buy a case.  It says it has chicory.  An attempt to look like the NOLA coffee I am sure.   I don't know, but it tastes like the coffee I used to get in Vietnam.  I did and do really enjoy that taste.


----------

